# First Time Pup Owner!



## TheRowebot (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi all, new to the forum. Decided after much nagging from the wife and kids to get a cockapoo puppy. Born last week, little lad, lovely red colour. Counting down the weeks until he comes home.


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

TheRowebot said:


> Hi all, new to the forum. Decided after much nagging from the wife and kids to get a cockapoo puppy. Born last week, little lad, lovely red colour. Counting down the weeks until he comes home.
> 
> View attachment 130733


How exciting!! Hope you all enjoy him


----------



## TheRowebot (Jun 26, 2020)

Now 3.5 weeks..


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous baby!


----------



## TheRowebot (Jun 26, 2020)

Getting bigger..


----------



## Rosie rose (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi I’m new to the forum and a first time puppy owner. Little Rose weighed
2.15 kg at 8 weeks
2.6 kg at 9 weeks
Is this a normal weight gain


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous pups - yes they grow lots - make the most of these tiny day!


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

How gorgeous these puppies are. They grow very fast an gain weight quickly also. Mine ate loads in the first few weeks. He was tiny, about 1.8kg. He’s now a big boy around 15kg


----------



## abigailla (Jul 29, 2020)

So cute! They do grow up sooo fast. too fast! :'(


----------



## TheRowebot (Jun 26, 2020)

And now Arlo is at home!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Gorgeous baby!


----------



## TheRowebot (Jun 26, 2020)

2ndhandgal said:


> Gorgeous baby!


Thank you! He’s looking less curly in that pic, needed a blow dry after a stumble into the paddling pool!


----------



## TheRowebot (Jun 26, 2020)

Nearly 13 weeks old!


----------



## Sbmpw (Jul 16, 2019)

TheRowebot said:


> View attachment 130861
> 
> Nearly 13 weeks old!


Arrrr so lovely but hard work. Seems ages ago my Louie was like that! He’s 18 months now.


----------

